# What's your go to Setup?



## Rookie21 (Aug 14, 2021)

As a relatively new turkey hunter, I was curious on the amount/type of decoys you guys use for hunting early season private land birds. I tend to stick with 1-2 hens with an full strut tom? What are some of your early season spreads?


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Single hen, or jake and hen combo, full strut tom should be good too, just never used one before


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Usually none. 

If I opt for the blind in the early season I may set 1-2 hens with a 1/4 strut jake. I stay away from the full strutter dekes, they seem to make the birds nervous where I hunt.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

I don't use any decoy.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

If I run dekes I go with a hen and Jake decoy. They love my dsd Jake decoy !
Flight


----------



## DirtyCuffs (Sep 22, 2016)

I typically run and gun, so no decoys.

But if you want to see a show, Flights recommendation of the Humpty Dance setup can be exciting


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

DirtyCuffs said:


> I typically run and gun, so no decoys.
> 
> But if you want to see a show, Flights recommendation of the Humpty Dance setup can be exciting


I enjoy watching the old Jake decoy get his eyes pecked out or the tar beat out of him!
Flight


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

I usually run and gun on public land nowadays or try and sneak close to em. The wife surprised me with a dsd upright hen decoy that just came in today so I'll be using it this year.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

In the woods no dekes.Field hunting jake and hen with the hen furthest away depending on the shooters range.


----------



## retired and lovin it (Apr 12, 2011)

Rookie21 said:


> As a relatively new turkey hunter, I was curious on the amount/type of decoys you guys use for hunting early season private land birds. I tend to stick with 1-2 hens with an full strut tom? What are some of your early season spreads?


jake/w hen works well, especially mid-day when Toms are looking for new ladies


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

I can’t chase the off property birds, but I can bring the birds over to me, so I go with a DSD upright hen & DSD feeding hen.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

When setting up on a field:

DSD upright and feeding hens. Either 1 (@ 5yds) or both (@ 5 and 8 yds). Have had hens and toms walk between blind and nearest hen decoy.

DSD jake at 12-15 yards, facing blind and hens. If a tom doesn’t come in looking to put a beating on the decoy he is often still in range. 

If I add a strutter it is also at <15 yds, opposite the jake. Birds that hang up may still be in range when dekes are that close. Had a very aggressive tom go from one decoy to the other to thrash each in turn. 

The best thing I’ve done in the past 4 years when hunting fields is to set up the blind 30 yards out into the field from the woods. That way if a bird skirts the decoys between blind and woods he is still within range. This also allows me to see and/or film birds coming from the woods onto the field or through the field to the decoys. The birds don’t seem to mind a bit!

RnG without a blind usually a single feeding hen.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Just sit in one of my blinds and call never use decoy.Use to love just moving around but 3 of last 4 years got bad tick bite that took months to go away one 4 months.So Iam afraid to hunt like I love to


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

95% of the time, no decoys for me. In my experience, they've hurt me more than helped. SOMETIMES, depending on the situation, I will throw out an Avian-X hen, but usually she sits in my vest.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Golf cart and hockey stick! 😉


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

In the woods with a jake mounting a hen less than 10 yards away. Couple other random hens dispersed around.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

I run one hen decoy in the woods. I set it up next to or just slightly into the brush.
I don't want them to get a clear view of the decoy, as I believe it brings them closer in.
most times it is set no more than 10 yards off of my seat.
last year I set her up on top of the ridge thinking the tom would come from a field.
nope he came from the river and woods.
took forever for him to go from 100yards to 50 just a strutting away. never made sound.
I did take him at 50 yards when he turned away from me.
seen when I got to him he had a clear view of a decoy that did not move.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Not a decoy fan…. I always tease….decoys are for guys that can’t call turkeys! My BIL uses them a lot Lol. I like getting into the woods with the birds and getting them to respond…but to each their own.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

CDN1 said:


> Not a decoy fan…. I always tease….decoys are for guys that can’t call turkeys! My BIL uses them a lot Lol. I like getting into the woods with the birds and getting them to respond…but to each their own.


Sometimes the way birds interact with decoys is just as interesting as the vocalizations.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Ack said:


> Sometimes the way birds interact with decoys is just as interesting as the vocalizations.


Agreed as I say to each their own . I know I have many frustrating days calling to gobbling birds that never show up but. When they do and come strutting or shuffling down my gun barrel it makes the hunt for me.


----------

